# Seen Drug Dealing/use and Police do nothing so i have stopped reporting it



## nobody (Sep 8, 2010)

I have witnessed on more than one occasion people doing lines in the parking lot of the building i live in.When i call the police they come but don't search the car or people. They had their interior light on and was snorting white stuff off of a cd case.

can someone tell me why the police wouldn't search the car or people involved?

I moved out of the city to a smaller town to get away from this kind of thing....guess it didn't work


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome to mass. Can you pat the lab techs o/t to come testify? Lmao


nobody said:


> I have witnessed on more than one occasion people doing lines in the parking lot of the building i live in.When i call the police they come but don't search the car or people. They had their interior light on and was snorting white stuff off of a cd case.
> 
> can someone tell me why the police wouldn't search the car or people involved?
> 
> I moved out of the city to a smaller town to get away from this kind of thing....guess it didn't work


Sent from my KaosFroyo Eris.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

In most cases, by the time a unit can respond the car has left the area. Other times they finish and get all paraphanalia out of sight, and since the officer didn't witness it or see evidence of it they are left with little probable cause. It is unfortunate but that is life in MA.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome to Mass, before you say the police wont do anything. You should look at your liberal judges that make it impossible for the police to actually do something about it. We try and the judges set them loose to do it again. You want real change remember in November. Get rid of the incumbents or your just going to get more of the same.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

By law police officers have to have probable cause to search someone or something. Like the person said in a passed post when the police get there everything is hidden so no probable cause to search. Believe me we all feel your fustration as time after time our arrest are dropped because of some minor fluke. I don't know from your post if you leave your name and number, give a real good discription of the car and people (plate # color, what the people in the car look, like clothes, etc These type of things help us make probable cause and we would be able to search. If it happens all the time maybe you could get in touch with your police departments drug unit.


----------



## nobody (Sep 8, 2010)

5-0 you wrote:

Welcome to mass. Can you pat the lab techs o/t to come testify? Lmao 

why would i want to pat a lab tech? perhaps check your spelling

Eagle13


the car was still here when the police came......there is also no trespassing signs posted

Ocks

I would have figured calling in what i witnessed would give probable cause,guess not.. i gave my number the car color, how many were in the car , description of each person,plate number. they were parked outside my bedroom window , tho it was night they had the interior light on and i could see very well what was going on.

would it be legal if i see this again to call the police and then go take what they are using and give it to the police?

Mtc

this is my first time here.... so shove it with the troll crap


----------



## nobody (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks to those of you that posted normal without snide remarks


----------

